# group buy



## jack barnes (Mar 14, 2009)

I don't wish to run a group buy, but would not mind getting a few people to go in and buy 100 kits to get a Craft supplies 25% discount. limited to just kits. I'd be in for at least 10 kits.

Jack


----------



## RDH79 (Mar 14, 2009)

Jack  PM sent   Rich H.

Im in too for 20 or so Need Better Quality slims


----------



## Greg O'Sherwood (Mar 14, 2009)

Count me in for at least 10 kits...


----------



## outfitter (Mar 14, 2009)

Jack-

I love the idea! I'm in for 10 kits!


----------



## JerryS (Mar 14, 2009)

Some of the popular kits are still out of stock .  ( Clicker , some Classica and all the Aero )  I'm interested in some of these kits and a few others . Just waiting for them to come back in stock.


----------



## ScribbleSticks (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm in for 20 kits - 10 Jr Gent and 10 Jr Retro


----------



## igran7 (Mar 15, 2009)

I'll go in for a few.  I'd like to wait until some of the out of stock kits are available, but I can always use some Jr. Gents, and Jr. statesmen if we don't wait.


----------



## Munsterlander (Mar 16, 2009)

I'd go in for 10 kits.


----------



## chriselle (Mar 16, 2009)

I'd be in for 10 or so.


----------



## Monty (Mar 16, 2009)

Technically this is a group buy. Sorry I was out of pocket this past weekend and missed the first post. Carry on with those that have already contacted you, but I'm closing the thread to any more since you did not follow the rules of this forum.


----------

